# HELP!



## Wildkidz (Jun 20, 2020)

Hello, I have a Traeger lil tex elite smoker that I put a brisket on last night at 10:30 and woke up this morning at 5 to check on things. I woke up to the smoker off and the internal temperature of the brisket was 140°.  I'm having a graduation party for my son and am serving brisket on a bun but am worried, I dont want to get people sick. Any advice? Thanks in advance.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 20, 2020)

You are fine. Brisket made it to 140. Enjoy the party


----------



## Wildkidz (Jun 20, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> You are fine. Brisket made it to 140. Enjoy the party


Ahhh, thanks so much.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 20, 2020)

Fire the smoker back up and get it cooking again. You good to go.

Chris


----------



## Wildkidz (Jun 20, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Fire the smoker back up and get it cooking again. You good to go.
> 
> Chris


She's smok'in. Thank you.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 20, 2020)

Wildkidz said:


> She's smok'in. Thank you.



Now enjoy that party, and congratulations to your son

Chris


----------



## Wildkidz (Jun 20, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Now enjoy that party, and congratulations to your son
> 
> Chris


Thanks for your words, have a great day. Cheers.


----------



## boykjo (Jun 20, 2020)

Smoke to 160 then wrap and back in the smoker. Take it to 190 and start to tooth pick it. If you feel resistance keep cooking. Tooth pick it every 5 degrees until you feel very little resistance. Briskets can get done between 195 degrees to 210

Boykjo


----------



## Wildkidz (Jun 20, 2020)

boykjo said:


> Smoke to 160 then wrap and back in the smoker. Take it to 190 and start to tooth pick it. If you feel resistance keep cooking. Tooth pick it every 5 degrees until you feel very little resistance. Briskets can get done between 195 degrees to 210
> 
> Boykjo


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Wildkidz (Jun 21, 2020)

Wildkidz said:


> Hello, I have a Traeger lil tex elite smoker that I put a brisket on last night at 10:30 and woke up this morning at 5 to check on things. I woke up to the smoker off and the internal temperature of the brisket was 140°.  I'm having a graduation party for my son and am serving brisket on a bun but am worried, I dont want to get people sick. Any advice? Thanks in advance.


I want to thank you guys for your advice. The brisket turned out wonderful. The party was great too! Thanks again and happy smok'in!


----------

